# New Toy hauler



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Someone's getting a Shooters Customs modified yak trailer,, it was built to carry one but now it's a two story yak hauler,,, yes just pull a few pins and it's back to a single.

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/?action=view&current=YakTrailer002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/th_YakTrailer002.jpg" border="0" alt="Yak Trailer 2" ></a>

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/?action=view&current=YakTrailer001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/th_YakTrailer001.jpg" border="0" alt="Yak Trailer" ></a>


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats nice shooter.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks great! Might have to get with you on a price for one but just the single.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work shooter!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dang Shooter, That's a nice rig. Pretty work.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone and don't forget I am just the pretty face to this business, Eric (Catman) does all the work


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Shooter, the wife and I are looking for a 4 Kayak trailer. How about giving me a call or send me your number so we can talk. She saw one online that I will have to put together. Want to spend my money local if I can.

Pat Hill
291-2832


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Thanks everyone and don't forget I am just the pretty face to this business, Eric (Catman) does all the work


There is a slave labor, sweat shop law in the US.

I wouldn't take that mess E...I'd kick em in the good leg...so it'll match the bad one


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Erik needs to organize....Start negotiating for wages and benefits...Run shooter out of business...so he can ask for funds....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now look here, Eric said he likes the way things are now,,, he will do the work and I have to deal with people,,, and besides how else would we be able to make that square tube fit in that round hole if it wasn't for this old man.

Ya'll better leave "MONGO" alone or I might have to unchain him and turn him loose on ya.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter, does that mean you'll actually fish out of your kayak now? 

Hey, don't mess with PETA Eric.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice. But howcome you didn't angle the top rack to allow for the "v" in the bottom of the yak? Surely the yaks going to get messed up?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

He needed it quickly and said he would install the yak holder himself.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*in reply*

well first things first, the yaks rode just fine, no slippin and no slidin. second, and i really can not believe i have to comment on this one, the kayak that rides on the top, rides upside down..........
Shooter gave me just what i not only needed, but wanted and what i consider more than a fair price, he will get all of my business, and any i can stear his way


----------

